# AP: woman's skin had grown around toilet seat ?!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This week in "the Apocalypse may be coming soon" 



> Ness County Sheriff Bryan Whipple said a*man called his office* last month to report that something was wrong with his girlfriend.
> 
> Whipple said it appeared the 35-year-old Ness City _*woman's skin had grown around the seat.*_
> 
> ...


I can't even begin to imagine :eyeroll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

He shouldn't have put superglue on the toilet ring!


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Well look on the bright side, at least you know she isn't out running around on you  All kidding a side this is just whacked.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23595533/


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Some people are crazy, why woudl you wanna do that for 2 years of your life


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

women :roll: :wink:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya i guess i never took that part into considerations


----------



## 5tealth (Mar 10, 2008)

that is crazy.

your butt growing around a toilet seat? wow...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Update:

She was *afraid to leave the bathroom.*



> A 35-year-old woman who sat on her boyfriend's toilet for so long that her body was stuck to the seat had a phobia about leaving the bathroom, the boyfriend said.
> 
> Police say Pam Babcock apparently spent two years living in the bathroom of her boyfriend's mobile home.
> 
> ...


Oh, my word. I don't know what to say except, parents, please don't beat your kids.

Truly sad. I hope she gets the help she so desperately needs.

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

:withstupid:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Does the name "Mr. Whipple" ring a bell with anyone?

The Charmin bathroom tissue man.

"Please, don't squeeze the Charmin."


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ha, one of my teachers told me this story the other day! crazy


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

OK, am I the only one who thought of the other end of this? I heard about this a while ago. I actually heard this on the radio. So I wasn't aware he was in a mobile home. So, now knowing there is only one toilet in a mobile home, where did he go? Hey if a man's castle is his home then that is his throne. Man there is all kinds of nastiness going on here. If she was stuck to the seat she couldn't wipe. I know the story said she got up and moved around. But in order for a seat to "Grow" into your skin you have to be sitting for a awhile. The bowl probably had all kinds of things growing in it. You don't clean the bowl in two weeks in it and you get growth. And what, if anything, can the charge the boyfriend with?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard it had started tearing into her skin. Not actually growing into it and becoming part of her. That makes a huge difference in the conditions and what not. Negligence charge on the bf?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

"I usually give up on a poop after twenty minutes."
Quote from Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23724200

Boyfriend is being charged now.
If he goes to jail, I bet his butt will be sore to.
I guess its truely a case of and eye for an eye


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Burly1 said:


> "I usually give up on a poop after twenty minutes."
> Quote from Larry the Cable Guy


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
I guess she wanted to see the job thru.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

joespiek said:


> Boyfriend is being charged now.


That's messed up. Even though she has some mental issues it was her choice to sit on the crapper for two years and if he would of tried to remove her he would have been charged for simple assault I suppose. He should have called the health department or something but to charge the guy for a choice that she made is wrong IMO.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Remember this man charged last week with misdemeanor mistreatment of a dependent adult for allowing his girlfriend to sit on the toilet of their mobile home so long her skin grafted to the seat and required surgical removal?

*He's been arrested again*-this time for allegedly *http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hHnGEX1nlJQ62sgvhas_1oNt8-tAD8VM06CG0*http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hHnGEX1nlJQ62sgvhas_1oNt8-tAD8VM06CG0exposing his junkto a neighbor's teenage daughter and her friends.

:eyeroll:


----------

